# My new 120 Gallon Tank Setup!



## TruespeedEM1 (Sep 3, 2010)

Hello everyone. I introduced myself awhile back with a starter 55 gallon setup which had a couple different fish. A disease from a fish bought from a LFS pretty much wiped out my 55 gallon tank besides a goby, coral beauty, and a wrasse. 

However, I had plans to buy my uncles 120 gallon setup, which I did. We set everything up this past weekend. Currently tank is running 48x24x24 glass, custom built stand, sump, and canopy, as well as a Metal Halide light fixture also with two T5's and moonlights. I love it so far and the tank doesn't even have anything in it!

Currently the tank is stocked with sand and about 40lbs of live rock. Here are the pictures!


From the day we set up the tank, can still see some cloudiness.





















As you can see, tank is pretty bare right now, haha.
Here is a picture of how the tank has cleared up!




















My plans for the tank are as follows:
Add about 40-50 more lbs of rock.
Add two power heads
Add copepods to refugium

then it will be a matter of adding fish!

Plans:
Blueface Angel
School of Maldives Lyretail Anthias
Midas Blenny
Black Clownfish
Blue Jaw Trigger
Desjardini Sailfin Tang
Magnificent Foxface
Green Mandarin

and who knows what else!

Comments/Suggestions?!


----------



## Corwin (May 23, 2010)

maybee get some inverts in there?

beautifull tank and stand btw


----------



## TruespeedEM1 (Sep 3, 2010)

haha i meant to add and of course inverts. 

My uncle actually built the stand, i think it looks awesome


----------



## TruespeedEM1 (Sep 3, 2010)

UPDATE:

Tank has lots of green algea in it. Used the magnet and cleared up the glass. I also plan to repaint the stand.

This weekend I am getting the rest of the rock and having the rock set up nicely. Be on the lookout for pictures.


----------



## Cam (Nov 9, 2009)

You should consider a puffer, great little guys! Congrats on the sweet tank!


----------



## TruespeedEM1 (Sep 3, 2010)

dont know much about them...reef safe? aggressive?


----------



## Cam (Nov 9, 2009)

I don't keep saltwater right now - and when I did it was a 20 long with Firefish. So, I haven't been into anything other than peaceful nano reef. 

120 is a good size for many puffers, here is a link I found - http://www.aquacon.com/Pufferfish_saltwaterfish.html

Those are a few, I love the porcupine puffer fish.


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

Porcupines are cool, but they chew up everything and can get almost three feet long!


----------



## TruespeedEM1 (Sep 3, 2010)

haha. The tank has massive amounts of green algea all over it, the sand, rock, and glass. I used a magnet befoer I went to sleep and the next morning it was completely covered again...normal?


----------



## funlad3 (Oct 9, 2010)

*Normal?*

Yeah. You just have high levels of nutrients, like nitr(ate/ite! Which One?) and phosphate. We're learning about it in Micro bio. Increase/add filtration and carry out water changes. Nice tank though!


----------

